# [VDR-1.7.16 + vdr-reelchannelscan] Compile failed (Résolu)

## jaypeche

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un souçi avec vdr-reelchannelscan qui ne veux se compiler avec VDR-1.7.16, il me retourne que VDR n'est pas patché pour ?

Quelqu'un a t'il le meme souci ?

```
ERROR: media-plugins/vdr-reelchannelscan-0.4.3-r3 failed:

 *   unpatched vdr detected
```

Quelqu'un sait il quel patch appliquer ?

D'avance Merçi

----------

## avendesora

Il te le dit pas qqs lignes plus haut?

```

pkg_setup(){

    vdr-plugin_pkg_setup

    if ! grep -q scanning_on_receiving_device /usr/include/vdr/device.h; then

        ewarn "your vdr needs to be patched to use vdr-channelscan"

        die "unpatched vdr detected"

    fi

}

```

(/usr/portage/media-plugins/vdr-reelchannelscan/vdr-reelchannelscan-0.4.3-r3.ebuild)

----------

## jaypeche

@avendesora : Salut, et ben non je n'ai pas plus d'infos que cela  :

```
>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-plugins/vdr-reelchannelscan-0.4.3-r3

 * vdr-reelchannelscan-0.4.3.tgz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...         [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * CPV:  media-plugins/vdr-reelchannelscan-0.4.3-r3

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

 * Compiling against

 *    vdr-1.7.16 [API version 1.7.16]

 * your vdr needs to be patched to use vdr-channelscan

 * ERROR: media-plugins/vdr-reelchannelscan-0.4.3-r3 failed:

 *   unpatched vdr detected

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                             ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called pkg_setup

 *   vdr-reelchannelscan-0.4.3-r3.ebuild, line  24:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "unpatched vdr detected"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-plugins/vdr-reelchannelscan-0.4.3-r3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-plugins/vdr-reelchannelscan-0.4.3-r3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/vdr-reelchannelscan-0.4.3-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/vdr-reelchannelscan-0.4.3-r3/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/vdr-reelchannelscan-0.4.3-r3/work/reelchannelscan-0.4.3'

>>> Failed to emerge media-plugins/vdr-reelchannelscan-0.4.3-r3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/vdr-reelchannelscan-0.4.3-r3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-plugins/vdr-reelchannelscan-0.4.3-r3:

 * your vdr needs to be patched to use vdr-channelscan

 * ERROR: media-plugins/vdr-reelchannelscan-0.4.3-r3 failed:

 *   unpatched vdr detected

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                             ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called pkg_setup

 *   vdr-reelchannelscan-0.4.3-r3.ebuild, line  24:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "unpatched vdr detected"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-plugins/vdr-reelchannelscan-0.4.3-r3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-plugins/vdr-reelchannelscan-0.4.3-r3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/vdr-reelchannelscan-0.4.3-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/vdr-reelchannelscan-0.4.3-r3/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/vdr-reelchannelscan-0.4.3-r3/work/reelchannelscan-0.4.3'

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

En fait, j'ai bien essayé de supprimer ce test de l'ebuild, et j'obtiens le meme resultat. Arff

Je suppose donc qu'il me manque un patch à appliquer mais Google ne m'aide pas bcp  :Sad: 

Merçi pour vos réponses.

Jay

----------

## jaypeche

N'ayant pas réussi à compiler vdr-reelchannelscan ou vdr-channelscan pour cette version 1.7.16 de VDR, je me suis rabattu sur w_scan pour générer mes fichiers channels.conf.

Je n'ai eu aucun mal en suivant cette méthode :

```
dbox2 jay # emerge -pv w_scan

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-tv/w_scan-20081106  233 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 233 kB

dbox2 jay # w_scan -ft FR -o7 > /etc/vdr/channels.conf.tnt */ Scan DVB-T pour VDR version 1.7.xx

dbox2 jay # w_scan -fs -s S19E2 -o7 >> /etc/vdr/channels.conf.astra */ Scan DVB-S pour VDR version 1.7.xx
```

Liens utiles :

 http://edafe.org/vdr/w_scan/

http://www.vdr-settings.com/download/channels/

----------

